# Introverted Intuition, Dreaming & Premonitions



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

VagrantFarce said:


> To those who identify with Introverted Intuition:
> 
> 
> Do you pay special attention to your dreams, or perhaps their "meaning"?




I usually have a fair idea what my dreams are about, so yeah.




> Have any particular dreams stuck with you in your life, and have they acted as totems or signs that help you navigate life?




I did have a recouring nightmare as a kid about me killing the king. Symbolically this would be my father.
I've also had several other topics come back at certain intervals, I didn't care to look into them.
To me it is just the unconcious sorting things out. No need for direct intervention.




> Do you ever experience strong premonitions or seemingly "extra-sensory" experiences?




I sort of just know who the next person to die is in my family, it just hit me a few weeks before with all my grand parents.
I get this feeling that this is goodbye.




> Have you ever felt as though an awareness larger than yourself was "speaking" to you privately?




In a way I often feel that some supernatural entity is following my every step.
Like there is a plan for everything. I have done a fair bit of meditation and have inner visions of avatars and familiars.
Most of them are just concious creations of my own imagination.
Yet this one creature intruded out of nowhere and did a lot of weird stuff, 
yet it fitted with the symbolic meaning of the whole thing.
I think it was a sort of warning that I was on the wrong path.
I don't think of it as supernatural, more like a messenger from the unconcious.



> Do you ever feel like life itself could be a waking dream?




Well I've had the idea a couple of times, but I never really went with it.
I've had some weird experiences where reality felt unreal.
From what I've read I was probably on the verge of a psychosis.
My life has been fairly difficult at times.


----------



## NylonSmiles (Sep 19, 2012)

I always test high or highest in Ni. I suppose I've developed a preference for it for whatever reason (probably stress) so yes I relate to it even though I'm FiNe SiTe

I used to have a sleeping disorder (not otherwise specified) that involved sleep paralysis, auditory hallucinations and various hypnagogic states. I was already a sensitive, misunderstood child so for the most part I kept it to myself so as not to incur more judgement and hand wringing. It was very frightening at times and I was afraid I was cursed or was being haunted. I was 11 or so and had just lost my father in a grizzly way and my poor child brain was clearly overloaded. Anyways I learned how to live with it for the most part as I didn't really have a choice but I started noticing there were themes and patterns to my very vivid dreams. I started putting them together like a puzzle and started to see how they related to my life and that they weren't just random pieces after all. They contained directions and sometimes answers and I began to view my "nightlife" in a new way. Something that felt quite malevolent before now had a benevolent quality to it which served to make me feel more supported in life and even overcome trauma. I still have the very vivid dreams on a nightly basis but instead of horrific sleep paralysis and auditory hallucinations I have lucid dreams and what often feels like OBE's. I say "feels like" because it's sometimes difficult to differentiate.

As you've probably guessed my dreams can be prophetic at times and I've often known things that I can't explain. Lottery numbers, death dates, baby names, what other people are dreaming etc. I jokingly refer it as my "Shining" when people ask. And no I don't think I'm some Indigo Child or I have a special sixth sense that others don't, I just think I'm more receptive to certain information and willing to look deeper and this was largely because of trauma. I took the conventional routes and ended up sicker than ever so I was forced to look for another way and develop my intuition. Fortunately I didn't have to look too far because the answers were inside me all along.


----------



## thebunny (Feb 13, 2016)

I was just thinking to myself today again the importance of dreams. 
I can usually pinpoint why I have them but others I can't. 

I would love if I would have the ability to do some of the things you mentioned but it's mostly just wishful thinking from my part. 
My dream is to get lost in a dream. I would be open to believing in my imagination and letting those things happen but that is borderline unhealthy in my personal opinion.

Realistically, I think my dreams are things that i'm worried about or didn't get a chance to worry about mixed with random thoughts or events.


----------

